# Shooting The "enterprise" And "warship" Natural Starships



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the first shooting video of both the "ENTERPRISE" and "WARSHIP"

Hope You Enjoy!

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

both good vids Bill, nice to watch









good shooting, good slingshots


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful and very inventive....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An impressive couple of shooters! Great use of natural materials.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Very good shooting, love the video!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Really enjoyed the videos! -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Spring is here! The back brush area of your yard has greened up already.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty Cool WT! **** Bud, you do have some huge Rhododenren bushes in NC!!!!!!







Nice job ! Flatband


----------

